# Nicole - by Vader7476 (~BBW, Romance, Sex, ~SWG))



## Vader7476 (Feb 6, 2006)

_BBW, Romance, Sex, ~SWG _ - A chance class project leads to sooo much more

*Nicole 
by Vader7476​* 
Frank was in his second year at a rather large well known college. Up to this point all has been going well. He’s been getting good grades, is very happy with his courses and major, and he had met many new friends. Not all was perfect though. The classes were rigorous and had taken their toll on the students. They ate nearly all of everyone’s free time, but if you like the classes it still wasn't so bad. 

The only other thing as a downside to Frank’s life was in the woman department. He had had hardly any luck meeting girls that that he likes. Most of his friends say he is too shy and deep down Frank knows this, but he happens to be more concerned about school right now. Yes, if Frank had a girlfriend then he would truly be happy. Deep in the back of his mind he yearns to meet someone, but anyone who he happens to be interested in turns out to have huge flaws. His last girlfriend was a bit on the dumb side and after a while that caught up with him so he had to break it off. He hoped that this semester would be better.

Classes were going to begin in a couple days and Frank didn’t really want to start up again after one of the best summers ever. He had worked during the summer so he would have enough to go to school and have his own apartment right off campus. It wasn’t much of a place but it was good enough for him. 7am hit and it was time to get ready for classes all day, much like every day that would follow. Frank went to his car and drove off for a long day. His first class was a high level physics. Pretty much a breeze to him but the lectures were incredibly boring. 

“Man,” thought Frank, “I won’t be able to go to classes if they are all this boring. What’s next on ye olde schedule…looks like Calculus.”

After finding a decrepit looking building, it was time to wander its halls to find room 415. 

“Ah, here it is!” he thought, trying to keep up scholastic interest.

It was a medium sized classroom with blackboards all around a windows in the back. Even though Frank was early the classroom was still rather full. Most of these kids would drop out once they realized how hard this class was. 70 students was a rather large number for a class of this magnitude. He wasn’t surprised homework and a lecture was given on the first day.

“Wow, there were some pretty girls in this class." he thought. ""I wonder if any of them will stay.”

As Frank left the room he couldn’t help but speculate on which of the co-eds would remain. Would there even be one? Crossing his fingers he left to finish the rest of his classes. His many other classes went smoothly enough, but it was time to go home, get caught up on some homework and relax. Many of the days that followed were quite similar to this. Wake up, go to class, come home, go to bed. After about a week drop dates were coming to a close and the final student rosters were being finalized. It was about this time when professors started kicking classes into high gear and the studying schedule was quite rigorous. 

It was getting to the point that most students in the classes were having trouble. They expected high level classes to be hard, but what was going on was completely ridiculous. In Frank’s Calculus class the professor realized this and decided it might help to give projects in pairs since he knew that students learn the best from each other. 

“Alright everyone, take your seats. It has come to my attention that many of you are having trouble in this class and are doing quite poor up to this point. To help you out a little I have decided to give a project. Everyone will have a partner in order to do well on it. I hope the old adage two heads are better than one will apply here. It shouldn’t take any group more than a couple of hours to do the problem. It will be do in one week. I have comprised a list of all the pairings and will proceed to hand out the problem and read off the partners.” 

At this time Professor Kinnsington handed out the papers and began reading the list he made. After looking over the problem quickly Frank found it fairly easy for himself. He wondered who the professor had paired him up with. He anxiously awaited his name to be called. “Frank and Nicole…” 

_Nicole? Who in the worldl is Nicole?_ Glancing around the room his eyes fixed upon a very pretty brunette sitting a couple rows away from him. She had dark brown hair about shoulder length. It was very straight and seemed to shine and reflect light off of it from the rays of sun through the window. Her eyes were caring and dark, as though night itself was captured inside. Her face was slim and she had a cute little nose. It was the kind of nose that people look at in magazines and get surgery for. Her lips were full and begged to be kissed. Her red lipstick only exaggerated this further. As he gestured to himself and her trying to verify that they were partners she nodded her head. After the professor explained the assignment and gave some of the specifics about it, class ended. Frank walked over to Nicole to see if they could set a time and date as to when they could work together.

“Hello, I’m Frank. You must be Nicole then?” Frank said this very shyly and quiet. It wasn’t everyday he spoke to gorgeous women. He had hoped he could have acted a little calmer and collected. Not catching a good view of her body while she was sitting down, Frank was frantically trying to see some sort of form underneath her heavy winter coat.

“Yeah, I’m Nicole. This project is so ridiculous, don’t you agree?”

Wanting to test her intelligence a little, he responded, “Yeah I know. I hate projects. I wonder if this is going to be hard or not.”

“I looked over it quickly and it seemed easy enough, I don’t think it would take us more than an hour to solve it.”

Frank was a bit off guard by this statement. A beautiful girl who wasn’t a ditz, it must be a miracle Frank thought to himself. At the very least perhaps he could make a new friend or study buddy out of this project. “I wasn’t expecting it to be very challenging. It seems as though a lot of people are doing bad in this class.”

“I know. I often shouldn’t take for granted that I’m a little better at math than others. It’s probably for the better he gave these projects; it will be an easy A.”

“Oh, I most certainly agree. Anyway, when do you have some free time to work on this together?”

“Hmm, let me think. I have a lot of work during the week, and my schedule is pretty crappy. How’s Saturday for you? Say around noon?”

“Sounds good to me,” said Frank. “Where do you want to meet at? We could go the library, the study lounge, anywhere really?”

“I’m not too fond of those places. They aren’t very comfortable and they can still be rather noisy. I live in the dorms over in western campus, and that place is a nightmare to study.”

Frank was trying to think of a good place to go when the obvious solution came to mind. “What about my apartment? I live alone and it’s off campus. It doesn’t get all the commotion that the campus gets. Plus I live alone so no annoying roommate to deal with.”

Nicole smiled, “Sounds great. Does a bus go out there?”

“How about I pick you up outside your dorm? I’ll be in the south parking lot in a blue car. I’ll be about noon time.”

“Sounds good to me,” Nicole said, and with that they said their goodbyes and departed on their separate ways. Frank was excited about this turn of events. It seemed as if they had a connection going on. It was hard to pick up for sure though. But he had found someone who might be on par with him in the math department at least. He left and went on to the rest of his classes.

Through the rest of the day he couldn’t get Nicole out of his head. He could barely concentrate. _This girl really has me head over heals, and I haven’t even really talked to her. Calm down Frank, she could have a boyfriend or maybe she isn’t interested in me. I can’t get her off my mind. I don’t think Saturday can get here soon enough. _

The week did indeed fly by and was fairly normal. He saw Nicole a couple more times during Calculus but they didn’t really talk. There really was no time to. Missing even part of a lecture could leave one totally lost. The rest of his classes went normally enough, no real surprises but there was a lot of work. Frank eagerly waited for Saturday at noon to come. He was so excited. It was if a new life had been blown through him and allowed him to regain all of his energy and then some. Frank was scared though. He didn’t want the two of them to utterly destroy the project thus shortening their time together. He had to be careful how he played this, not wanted to come off as stupid either. Ultimately he decided to just be himself and see how it went.

_Wow, that Frank may be as smart as me when it comes to math. I guess we will see this Saturday. The poor guy seemed to be a little nervous talking to me, but I do have that effect on men sometimes. He was pretty cute looking. Dark black hair and eyes, and a fairly dark complexion, I bet he’s part Italian like me. That probably means he likes to eat a lot, I guess I could tell that from looking at him though. Yeah, he’s got some weight on him, still, I’m not sure that I mind all that much. In fact, just thinking about his big gut is sort of turning me on. Wow, that’s never happened before. He seemed nice enough, and I’m not going to judge him on how he looks, that’s happened to me too many times for me to do it to somebody else. I’m sort of excited about this Saturday. I really can’t wait until it gets here. It will come soon enough._

Nicole was enthralled by Frank. He had a certain genuine quality about him that she couldn’t get over. She really wanted to get to know him better and hoped to do so over the weekend. She often wondered if he even liked her. He didn’t really show a lot of interest, but seeing how nervous he was when the first spoke she could see this was going to have to be a mutual effort to get together. The week flew by for her and Saturday was here in no time.

[Con't]


----------



## Vader7476 (Feb 6, 2006)

*******

Saturday was here and Frank could barely contain his excitement. He was absolutely enthusiastic about what today could possibly bring. He was a little worried that trying to ask Nicole out in this matter was a little too childish or cliché. He would just have to play it cool and see how it went. In any event it was time for him to pick up Nicole.

“I wonder if he’s going to be here soon. It’s almost noon,” Nicole said to her roommate Katie. Katie was an average sized girl standing at about 5’5”. She was just about the same height as Nicole. She had a light, cream skin tone with red hair. Her eyes were blue as if looking into a clear sky. She was of a normal build. Her breasts were a B cup and she had a flat stomach, but her butt was a site to behold and she knew it. It could be considered a ghetto booty as it stuck out a decent amount from her. Even though it was big it had very little fat on it. It was quite toned probably due to her constant working out. 

“What? Do you like him or something? I thought you had to do a project with him?” Katie then looked at Nicole quizzically looking and searching for an answer before it was delivered.

“I do have a project to do with him…but every time I look at him I get this odd feeling in the pit of my stomach. I really think he likes me but is too shy to show it. If he asked me out I’d say yes if that is your question.”

“Fair enough Nicole. Is that him down in the parking lot there with the blue car?”

“Yes it is. Okay, I better go. See you later Katie”

“Yeah, good luck on your project.”

“Thanks, bye.”

With that Nicole left her dorm and went to go meet Frank. They had their greetings and they were off to his apartment to get some work done. It was a fairly short drive. He parked the car and they entered the apartment. It was a decent size apartment for one person. As you entered you came to look upon the living room. It was big and spacious, with two couches and matching end tables, a coffee table, and an entertainment center. It was probably the best room in the house for more than one person to study, especially due to the great light coming in from the window and hitting the floor. Off to the right was the kitchen area. It wasn’t very spacious, but it didn’t really need to be. Off of it protruded the dining room which was pretty much a small space with a table. Upon going straight from the door was a small corridor which made way to the bedroom and a bathroom. All in all it could accommodate 2 people well. 

“You really have a nice apartment. It’s better than anything on campus in any event. I just love the fact there is an actual kitchen where you could cook real meals. Not like the stuff they serve in the dining commons.”

“Thanks,” Frank said. “It isn’t much, and it’s kind of messy. Sorry about that. Yeah, I cook pretty much every night for myself. Sometimes I go out or stay on campus for dinner though.”

_He thinks this is messy? It’s nothing compared to what I’ve seen from other people. At least he isn’t a slob. That’s definitely a plus._

“Can I take your coat?”

“Oh, yes. Of course.”

Nicole then unzipped her coat and gave it to Frank. His jaw almost hit the floor. Nicole was wearing a pair of jeans that was fairly tight on her. It definitely showed off her butt. And what a butt it was. It wasn’t small by any means, but no one would call it fat either. It was a heart shape for sure. Looking up he saw her flat stomach in fairly plain view. He was able to notice this because of her gigantic breasts causing her sweater to ride up. It was a tight gray sweater that was clinging on for dear life to her. Her breasts had to be a at least a C cup. He was probably underestimating, but at this point he didn’t really care. He could almost see the outline of her bra through the fabric it was so tight. She was stunning. This was what he missed earlier in the week when he spoke with her. It was a huge shock he wasn’t really expecting at this point. Realizing he was staring he quickly collected himself and brought her coat into his bedroom.

_I guess I shouldn’t be so surprised he was staring. It is the first time he has seen me. Perhaps I’m dressed a little too slutty for this. He regained his composure fairly quickly though. It’s kind of cute actually. At least I know for sure he is interested._

“Are you ready to get this done and over with Frank?”

“Yes I am. Let’s get started. Would you like anything to eat or drink while we do this?”

“What do you have lying around?

“How does milk and cookies sound to you? A lot of relatives sent them to me so I have a lot to get read of. I really wouldn’t want to waste them all.”

“What kind of cookies and milk?” Nicole hadn’t had cookies and milk in the longest time. Especially home made ones. She really hoped they were chocolate chip and whole milk. She hated anything less, it just tasted too watered down.

It was as if Frank had read her mind. “Chocolate chip cookies and whole milk ok for you?”

“Absolutely. It’s been the longest time since I’ve had anything home made.”

Frank brought out two tall glasses of milk and a rather large tray of cookies. The two decided to clear out the floor and lay down to do the work and eat. After about a half of an hour of working and talking they were finished and had checked their work a few times, not to mention there was a rather large dent in the cookie supply. Much to his surprise, Nicole had eaten almost as much as he had. A girl who is beautiful, smart, and eats normal, he must be dreaming.

“That didn’t take us very long at all. I didn’t really think It would. What do you want to do now? Do you want me to take you back to your dorm or do you want to go and grab some lunch or something?” _Yikes! Why would I ask her if she wanted to go have lunch? We just ate a whole stack of cookies almost. I must look so stupid right now. Who am I kidding, what would she want with a guy like me? She could have anyone._ 

“I’d love to go to lunch. I’m famished. I didn’t really have any breakfast. Let’s go to the little restaurant down the street, that place looks good.” _I didn’t think he’d actually muster up the courage to ask that. I’m not sure how much I can actually eat though having eaten cookies, but I can try. Wow, he must think I’m a pig saying I’m famished. What was I thinking?_

_Whew - that didn’t backfire. I dodged a bullet there. Is she really famished though? I think I’m in love._ “That place is pretty good. They have great Italian food. They serve big portions and the food is good. Let’s go then.”

The two they walked to the restaurant due to its closeness. After a brief wait they were seated. They wasted very little time to start talking and getting to know one another. They found they were both equally witty, in fact, each was the selected “funny person” in their little clique. 

“What’s your major?” 

Nicole replied without hesitation, “Math. Aren’t you a math major as well?”

“No. I’m a computer science major. I’m basically taking this class for my later computer courses, but it isn’t really a requirement. I’ve always been good in math and the like, so I decided to continue my knowledge in the area.”

“You don’t hear that all that often.” She chuckled a little. She had a really great laugh he noticed. 

The waiter came and they ordered. Frank ordered veal parmigiana knowing full well the huge piece of veal was to be smothered in cheese and gravy. (Gravy is what my family calls tomato sauce, or pizza sauce. It is sometimes referred to marinara sauce.) Nicole ordered ravioli. They continued talking a little until the food arrived. Nicole’s eyes almost came out of her sockets when she saw how much she was getting. Her meal was huge. How was she going to eat this all? She should have thought of that before she ordered. They ate and talked and drank for what seemed like forever. Neither of them was all that hungry in the first place, but didn’t want the other to think of them as too eager to go out and learn about each other. After about 20 minutes Nicole let out a little burp. _Oh no - I just burped. I’m so embarrassed. Did he hear me? I think I’m going to die. This food is just so good, I couldn’t help it. Should I say excuse me. No choice._

“Excuse me,” Nicole said completely embarrassed and very soft spoken.

“Don’t be embarrassed. Everyone does it, and you know it makes you feel more comfortable when you are eating. Don’t be shy Nicole, I come from a large Italian family and believe me, I’m used to it. I don’t mind at all. If it makes you feel any better I’ll do it too.” Frank then burped as well; it was a little louder than Nicole’s was but nothing exceedingly gross.

“I come from a large Italian family as well, it was almost automatic. Thanks for making me feel at home and comfortable. It’s like I can be myself around you Frank and not have to hide the real me.

“I should hope not. Just be yourself and I will be myself. Agreed?”

“Agreed,” Nicole said smiling and nodding her head.

With this being out of the way both ate with a restored vigor and hunger. This shortly stopped when they realized they were running out of room. _I’m so full_. Thought Nicole. _But this is so good and I’m not sure if I’ll get the chance to do this again. I hope we will continue to go out. But if not…oh who cares? It’s only this once and he did say for me to be myself. Here it goes._

Nicole started to undo her belt. It was open and she undid the button on her jeans. The zipper slid down from the increasing pressure building inside her belly. She started rubbing it and eating at the same time. Frank had done so as well, and finished up his meal. Nicole was still working on her meal. She didn’t know if she could finish it and sort of enlisted Frank to help her. He went to her side of the booth and started rubbing her belly and helping her eat. This was so exciting to Frank and quickly noticed he was getting very turned on by this course of events. Her belly was very warm and hard. This was definitely due to her stuffing it. He wondered if she could fit more in there. 

“What are your thoughts on dessert?” Frank asked this and looked deep and caringly into Nicole’s eyes.

“If it’s as good as the normal meal was bring it on. But I think I’ll definitely need your help finishing it. Let’s get one and share it.”

_Oh my I’m so stuffed, but the food is so good. Frank’s hands were so warm and caring. He caressed my tummy so gingerly. I think I’m a little wet. I hope I can even take a bite out of the dessert._ 

They ordered a slice of French Chocolate Mousse Cake. It was incredibly rich and delicious. They ate and rubbed each other’s swollen bellies. When they were done they gazed into each others eyes and kissed. It was the kind of kiss that leaves you in a daze afterward. It might have been from all the food, or the complete chemistry these two were having. 

_He’s such a good passionate kisser. Oh and his belly is so soft and warm. I think I’m in love here. I just love this stuffed feeling. But I can’t do this all the time. My baby certainly doesn’t want to have a porker on his hands._

_Wow, she’s so beautiful in every way. That kiss was great. She seemed to really be into my belly. I wonder if she likes bigger guys. In any event, I sure like her. I’m stuffed, I don’t know if I can move to get up and leave._

After a few minutes of kissing tenderly and letting their stomachs digest then buttoned up their pants and belts, paid, and left. The walk back was not fun at all. At least it wasn’t far. They finally got to Frank’s apartment and they nearly collapsed on the floor and undid their pants again just as quick. They both let out soft moans of pain and happiness. It hurt a little but it was such a wonderful feeling. One thing was for certain, they were enjoying each other. 

“Frank, I don’t know about you, but I’m completely stuffed. I don’t know how I walked to your apartment. I don’t think I’ve ever eaten so much in my life. I think I want to relieve some of this pressure, but I already undid my pants.”

With that Frank rolled over careful not to lean on her and started massaging her swollen belly.

“Oh Frank, that feels wonderful. Mmm, I feel better already. Don’t stop, it feels too good.” Frank was massaging her belly so lovingly too. She never felt like this before but she liked it. It was really turning her on. She began to rub her breasts and pussy as well. Frank noticed this and began to take off her pants and shirt. Her breasts were straining to be released from the bra. They were absolutely overflowing the cups. Not to mention her panties looked to be digging into her a little. They were kissing deeply now and Nicole had begun to take off Franks clothes as well. He had such a nice big soft belly, yet he looked to be fairly athletic. She noticed that even though his arms and legs were pretty big they could very well be all muscle. At any rate the both were in their underwear and had moved into the bedroom kissing the whole time. They paused for a moment.

“I think I( love you Frank. You’re sexy belly is turning me on so much. I see you’ve been eyeing up the twins. Do you like them baby?” She teased as she cupped her bra and hoisted them up a bit letting the drop while contained in the bra.

“Yes, they’re so big and jiggly. Much like my belly.” As he teased and rubbed and shook it.

“Oh baby!”

“What size are you? You’ve got to be a C cup.”

“A C cup? This is a D cup bra right here, and I think I need to go up a size. You’re belly has got to be 40 inches across.”

“Nicole baby, it’s 46.”

This teasing and sharing of numbers sent both of them over the edge. They tore each others clothes off. Frank began playing with her breasts and licking and sucking while she did the same to his belly. They stopped for a second and Frank went and got a condom. As he returned they went back in full swing except this time all the way. It was the most amazing sex either of them had ever had. When they were done they just lay there motionless and breathing heavy. 

“Frank, that was incredible. Simply the best I’ve ever had.”

“Likewise. You were great.”

They continued talking and cuddling, rubbing and messaging each other’s bellies. This went on until they fell asleep a couple hours later.



[Con't]


----------



## Vader7476 (Feb 6, 2006)

They were infatuated with each other. They became a couple and sat next to each other in class, but most of their time was spent during the weekend since most of the time during the week was dedicated to classes. Nicole couldn’t get enough of going out to eat and eating the home cooked meals that Frank made. She was so used to college food that it was a real special treat to eat good things during the weekend. 

Nicole came from a large Italian family where food abounded, but now she ate more because both she and Frank enjoyed it. Factor in that she was sedentary and that began to have an effect. Nicole was involved in cheerleading, swimming, and field hockey during her high school years, but she had become fairly stagnant while at college.

Back at her dorm room, Nicole was lounging watching TV and eating some butterscotch crunch cookies Frank had given her. She was in a black bra that was at least a cup size too small and a pair of black panties. The beginnings of a belly were barely visible. It was if she were covered in a small, almost indiscernible layer of fat. Unless you saw her every day in her underwear like Katie, you wouldn’t be able to see it. But her roommate Katie was having her doubts. 

_She’s eating cookies again? I know she doesn’t starve herself but she never gorged herself either. Her bra is digging into her back. It’s way too tight for her. She’s always been buxom, but this is ridiculous. It probably took her an hour to get that thing on. I know I told her I was comfortable with her in her underwear, but this is distracting. Her boobs are overflowing the cups in every direction. Through the top, out the sides, and the bottom too! I can see her nipples through the fabric! They are jiggling just because of her breathing. Is that a little tummy? It barely sticks over her panties. You can’t see it when she is standing, but I see a little tiny roll when she’s sitting down. Does she know she’s been blimping up? I wonder if I should even touch on the subject. She might be sensitive to it. Perhaps I’ll try to give a few hints._

“Hey Nicole, what’s going on?”

Munching hungrily, “Nothing much.” It was muffled by her eating.

“Is that a new bra?

“Yeah, I got it a couple weeks ago. My others are getting too tight. Actually, so is this one. I might have to go shopping again. Having big breasts definitely has its down sides.”

“You didn’t have bra problems before. What’s going on?

“I don’t know. Just a growth spurt I guess.”

“I could use a growth spurt. It’s getting late, I better start studying.” 

_I didn’t have the heart to say it, she’s too good of a friend, and it’s only a couple pounds, probably about 5. How can she not realize she’s gained a little weight? It looks like she’s done watching TV._

Nicole then shut off the TV and stretched her arms out. She arched her back and POP her bra snapped off unleashing her two huge orbs. Looking at this Katie definitely saw that Nicole’s butt was also a little bigger. It jutted out farther and wider. It was still round, but it jiggled a little more and swayed as she walked. She’d been doing this all week, lounging around, eating, and studying. She’d began to wear jogging pants more often to class and looser clothes. 

_Maybe she does know._ Katie thought. 

About this time Katie began to hear crying and she quickly rushed into Nicole’s room, where Nicole was sitting on her bed in the pair of panties.

“What’s the matter Nicole?”

Nicole sobbingly, “I’m fat!”

“No you aren’t. What makes you say that?”

“Don’t play dumb with me. Look at these!” Nicole tried to hold up her breasts. Her hands were too small for the job. They fell back down on her chest with a slap. They were only a couple inches away from reaching her navel. Her areola were probably about 3 inches across.

“Nicole, just because you have big breasts doesn’t mean you’re fat.”

“They’re huge Katie. Bigger than they have ever been. I don’t have any bras that fit now. That last one lasted 2 weeks. But it’s not only my breasts. My stomach sticks over my pants by a over an inch!. It’s beginning to loose definition and get round. And then there’s my butt. Hardly any of my pants fit, they are too tight. I’m even starting to get back fat!”

“Nicole, I’d kill for your body. And my ass is so much bigger than yours so don’t even try to use that argument on me. How much do you weight?”

“I don’t know. I used to weigh 130.”

“Come on, let’s see the damage.” With that they went into the bathroom and hopped her up on the scale. The needle stopped at 138. Nicole began sobbing again.

“It’s not that bad Nicole.”

“I’ve gained eight pounds in a matter of a few weeks! I’m going to be a whale soon. Frank must think I’m hideous. I don’t know what to do Katie, it’s like I can’t stop eating.”

“Nicole honey…listen. You are in no way hideous. You’re one of the most beautiful girls in this college and any guy would be lucky to have you. Frank still calls and goes out with you just as much as he used to…maybe even more. I don’t think he’ll be complaining about your breasts, and besides, he should understand what you are going through. He’s not a small guy you know. I actually think he likes you better this way.”

“Better? No one likes a fat girl Kate.”

“Oh no, I don’t think your boy friend minds all that much.”

“What do you mean?” Nicole asked quizzically.

“For starters, he’s the one who’s been giving you all the food to eat. He’s been taking you out and stuffing you for weeks now. Plus, he’s been eyeing you up and down even more so than before. It seems he’s more passionate now than before as well.” 

“Now that you mention it, he has been more affectionate as of late. But that doesn’t mean he wants me to blimp out!”

“You're hardly a blimp! But have you asked him?” Katie said with staring eyes cocking and eyebrow.

“Good point.”

“Nicole, seriously, do you want to lose weight, because I’d be more than happy to help you if you wanted.”

“I’m not so sure now. I mean, I love eating so much and I’m used to it coming from a large Italian family, and if Frank doesn’t mind then I’m not sure I mind so much either. I’m not that bad yet, maybe in the future I’ll need your help.”

“But what do you want Nicole?”

Nicole was searching for an answer. She honestly didn’t know. On one side, if Frank didn’t mind than neither did she, but she didn’t really want to become fat. It’s just something she wasn’t sure she was willing to do. After thinking for a couple minutes she responded, “I don’t want to gain any more weight…but I don’t have time to go to the gym. All my time is studying and with Frank. I don’t think I have the willpower to stop.” A tear rolled down her cheek.

“I said I’d help, so I will. I guess I could try and keep you away from all the food. Whatever you bring home, I’m not going to let you have. Deal?”

“Deal,” said Nicole with a smile on her face.


*******


That weekend Nicole decided to be with Frank in his apartment. She really wanted to gauge his feelings on the subject of her weight. She was really trying to think of the best way to ask. She wanted an honest answer, but that shouldn’t be too hard to get. Their relationship was really big on honesty. They both thought that was one of the best qualities a couple could have. She was filled with anxiety, she didn’t really want to know if she wanted to ask him. It wasn’t a question of wanting, she needed to ask him. His opinion mattered, she loved him that much. 

She deliberately wore the tightest shirt she had. It was white with blue horizontal stripes on it to accentuate her form. She wanted to look as big as possible to get a real good answer and see if he was genuine. The shirt rose up over her belly. It was newly formed and not that big. It peeked over her pants just a little bit. It was by no means big by anyone’s standards, but it was bigger than it had been before. Her shirt barely contained her breasts which were straining against the fabric. She had gone bra shopping due to the last incident. Her breasts still flowed out in many directions, but it wasn’t nearly as bad as her old bras were. She still couldn’t believe she had gone up two cup sizes. She really seemed to put on a lot of weight in that area. 

Finally she wore tight jeans that were probably a size or two too small. They looked painted on her newly expanded rear. In fact, the seams in the back were starting to fray and tear slightly. 

Frank of course, noticed all of thise. She sat down on the couch and a small audible tearing sound was heard. Her shirt and pants were really straining now. She wondered if he had heard it, it wasn’t that loud. Well, he did, and he could barely contain himself. 

“Frank honey?” Nicole asked with a sense of urgency, yet it didn’t sound as such in her soft angelic voice.

“What is it baby?” Frank looked confused. He really didn’t know what she was going to ask, but in the manner of which she asked frightened him a little.

“Do you…do you think I’ve gained weight? I guess, what I’m trying to ask is, do you think I look fat?”

_OH NO!!! The one question no man enjoys answering. It was such a double edged sword, and the more time he took to think of an answer that would appease her the more it would hurt her. Might as well come out with it and hope for the best._

“No, why do you say that?” Frank was in full defense mode, he didn’t want to make his love feel bad in any way. When it comes right down to it, he meant what he had said.

“It’s just that I’ve gained some weight recently. My breasts have gone up a couple cup sizes, my butt is bigger than before, and my tummy starts to hang over my pants. It’s getting round and flabby.” She said this with such an odd tone of voice. She wasn’t trying to be sexy or look deeply concerned and sad, it just came off as a mixture of all of them. 

As she said these she could see the bulge in his pants get bigger and harder, _I guess that was the answer I was looking for._

“Baby, you aren’t fat. First, I’m a breast man as you’ve probably figured out by now, so weight in that area wouldn’t bother me. I love butts as well. Women should have hips and butts, it makes them more womanly. And I have no problem with a tummy. Hell, I’d be a hypocrite if I said otherwise. You don’t think my gut is too big do you?”

“Guys are different. You have a sexy cute belly, mine is just disgusting.”

“That is untrue and you know it Nicole. I think you have a cute, sexy belly as well.” Frank poked her belly, and started gently massaging it. “Truth be told, I wouldn’t care if you were 200 pounds. All that matters is that I love you.”

“Would you like me more if I gained even more weight?”

“Nicole, that is your decision. Don’t do something that you don’t want to do. It doesn’t matter one way or another to me. I love you because of who you are, not just what you look like. 

“You know just the right thing to say.” She said it with a smile. “Let’s go get some pizza.”


*******


Later that night Katie was sitting on her bed reading when Nicole came staggering in. She had some pizza sauce on her cheeks and her belly was hanging over her pants. It was obvious she spent the whole day snacking and eating. 

“So what did Frank say? Did you ask him?” Katie said as she went to help Nicole to her bed. She laid down with her shirt riding up. Her pants had popped open and her zipper was being forced down as she struggled to breath. She was filled to the gills. 

With her hands on her tummy she replied, “I don’t think he cares all that much either way. But, I’ve decided I don’t want to gain weight. I just…I just can’t stop eating. I have no will power anymore.” Her eyes suggested that she was pleading for help. It was quite obvious she didn’t like what she was beginning to turn into. 

“I said I’d help you in any way that I can Nicole.” Katie meant it. She didn’t like to see her best friend struggling with these emotions.

“The only way for you to do that is to eat all the food I bring home. I can’t just waste food. It’s not right. I don’t have time for the gym and it would help a lot. You go the gym almost every day, it wouldn’t even affect you!”

“I don’t know. I did say I’d help, and this does seem like the only viable solution. Ok, I’ll do it. No more snacking for you in this dorm miss!” Katie couldn’t help but wonder what effect this would have to her body. She worked out a lot and already had a pretty big posterior. She could only imagine how much bigger her fanny would get; still, she just couldn’t stand the site of Nicole in the emotional condition she was in. It was her way of helping a friend and that overrode everything. Katie felt pity for Nicole. She was sorry for her especially because she knew all the urges Nicole was going through. 

“Thank you. You are a true friend.” With that, they hugged and Katie ventured over to her bed. Nicole really meant it. She was succumbing to urges she needed help resisting. 

_I wonder if she’ll gain weight. She really has to work out hard to keep in the shape she’s in, and her butt isn’t small by any means. I don’t want to get fat, but it isn’t fair for me to ask her to do it. Hopefully this will all work out in the end somehow._ With that Nicole started to doze off as she rubbed her newly distended belly. It felt so good. _It isn't really big by any standards,_ her subnconscious rationlized; I'm still slim to most people. _It'sreally just my enormous udders. they're so big and full; some girls would kill for them - indeed, some had operations for implants. but mine still manage to stay perky and firm . . when will that chasnge? Losing weight could trigger it!. My butt's bigger too, but Kate's is bigger and not bad._ She didn’t want to admit it, but Nicole was actually coming to enjoy her body. 

As Nicole fell asleep Katie sat wondering and trying to put in perspective what just went on. _I’m really going to have to be faithful going to the gym and working out. I barely get to go three times a week as it is with all my work. I don’t mind helping but I don’t want to get fat either. I’m sure I can keep the weight off._ With that, Katie too went to bed.

The next day Nicole went to spend the day with Frank and came back with some food. Katie just gave her non-approving glances and took the food. Nicole pouted a little. Katie then proceeded to eat some of the food. Since she wasn’t accustomed to eating a lot she couldn’t really finish it, leaving it out for Nicole to pick at when Katie wasn’t looking.

[Con't]


----------



## Vader7476 (Feb 6, 2006)

Over the next couple weeks everything pretty much went the same. Nicole still ate a lot when she was with Frank, and the items she brought home were gobbled up by Katie. Katie was finishing a little more every time. A few times she tried to remind Nicole not to pick at the food that was left. The results of these couple weeks hadn’t really taken any toll on the girls. Nicole had gained a pound or two, nothing substantial by any means. Katie had gained about the same. But this, Nicole thought, could easily change with spring break coming up. She had seen Katie snacking a little more frequently than usual as of late. This was not going to be good for either of their figures she realized, but strangely didn't care..


*******


Spring break arrived after weeks of hard school work. It was finally time to settle down and have some fun. Frank didn’t really like his parents all that much, nor did he have the money to go anywhere so he decided to stay up at his apartment. Katie and Nicole didn’t have that option. The dorms closed down during breaks and both had to go to their homes. Frank didn’t really want to part with his dream girl for a week, but it could be good for their relationship if they were separated for a bit. It would give them time to cool down and lust for each other while apart. He could only wonder if Nicole’s eating habits would stay the same when she was with family. Frank had really grown accustomed to her gorging herself and gaining weight, and for some odd reason he loved it. It turned him on more than anything ever had. Of course, he wouldn’t ask her to gain for him or try and get her to gain, he wasn’t shallow, but it did offer another level of passion to their relationship. Honestly, it seemed to be most likely mutual. She couldn’t keep her hands off of him and was trying to feed him as much as her, although, it was more easily seen on her. He had always eaten a lot, and she hadn’t really changed that. Hopefully when she got back some changes would be apparent. During the week, Frank did some work and relaxed, basically waiting out the day that his honey returned.

Nicole had looked forward to spending a week at home with her family. She couldn’t wait for momma’s home cooking. She was the youngest of the family, so only her older sister would still be home. She was done with college and needed a place to stay so she could save up money to move out. However, her mom still would cook as if everyone were there. Her mother didn’t mention Nicole’s newly added weight. Nicole was carrying it quite well and it wasn’t noticeable, and because her mother was nice and really didn’t care. She had always thought Nicole could stand to gain some weight and was glad to see college had finally helped her to do that. 

Nicole's sister Allison, on the orther hand, could hardly believe the impressive metamorphosis that had taken place over the course of half a semester. Nicople had exhibited some impressive eating habits on winter break, but nothing like this. She was eating as if she had never eaten before in her life. Not to mention the types of things she was now eating. Sure, before it wasn’t healthy, but now it was even worse. And since Nicole never exercised since high school Allison did notice the effect it had. Normally Nicole would wear loose clothes due to her increasing poundage, but it was getting harder and harder to hide. One day Nicole went to the bathroom to take a shower and didn’t lock the door. Allison had forgotten about knocking seeing as she lived there when no one else was home and barged in. At this point, Nicole couldn’t hide her weight. 

“Oh, geez. I’m sorry. It’s been a while since I’ve had to deal with others in the house.” Allison said while almost as embarrassed as Nicole. She had never been one to hold back statements or thoughts, so she quickly stated the obvious. “Someone’s been filling out.”

“Yeah, what of it!” Nicole retorted quickly in a fairly angered tone. This was definitely a touchy subject for her and she’d hoped not talk about it. 

“It looks good on you,” Allison quickly said back to try to comfort her sister. She may not think things before saying them, but she was quick to say things if you understand. She knew what to say to comfort her sister, when in fact, the same thing was occurring to her. Being the only one home for so long had its effects. Their mother didn’t decrease the amount and would encourage Allison to eat more. Allison’s metabolism was better than her younger sisters, but as she grew older it was beginning to slow down. Allison was indeed a bit thicker than before, but one would hardly call her anything than normal. She got used to eating that little bit more and adjusted the rest of her diet and exercise accordingly so it wouldn’t affect her. For the most part, this did work. 

Nicole had her hands at the sides of her hips and was furious not only at her sister’s lack of knocking, but at the comment she had made. Allison was quick to take note of this. She looked her sister up and down and really was amazed at this transformation. Her once thin sister had put on at least twenty pounds, and without clothes it was obvious to note the differences. Her smooth legs were a little thicker than before. Her thighs started to touch at the top as well. Her arms were smoother and less defined along with her legs. Her stomach had started to jut out and was becoming rounder. Her once defined abs had washed away as the tide does. She had developed love handles. Her face wasn’t much different. She had always had a more rounded, girlish face, her weight added to that slightly, but not enough were you could take notice. 

All of these gains paled in comparison to her rump and tits. Allison’s jaw completely dropped and jealousy started to set in when looking at her most prominent features. Her butt was huge. It jutted out far behind her and was as wide as it was long. It could be seen from the front view, but it had managed to keep its shape and firmness. It had softened up a little but was still smooth and creamy. It was becoming a real ghetto booty. It hadn’t started to sag or get cellulite on it yet, but if she continued to increase in size it was only a matter of time. Her breasts were another story. Their family had always been rather well endowed, but Nicole was the extreme. She had managed to get all the best traits, more so than anyone. Her breasts were always big, but now they were unreal. They were very plump and almost reached down to her navel. They had begun to sag due to their sheer size, but for the most part were still amazingly firm and perky. From the back they jutted out from her sides. They jiggled with every breath and shook violently with even the slightest movement. They were a sight to behold. 

“It looks good on me?” Nicole said with disbelief. She was amazed at this comment. She wanted to know if Allison had indeed meant this or if it was something she said to make her feel better. She couldn’t deny the weight she had put on any longer. She was on the verge of being called thick or plump. She was just thin enough to pass off as normal, but if she gained any more nothing could hide it. She knew that she had to make a commitment one way or the other. She could lose weight and stop eating or continue her lifestyle as it is. She couldn’t accept that someone would like her fat.

“Well yeah,” said Allison. She was being sincere; she found it hard to hide her jealousy as well. “I’m in awe of your voluptuous form. At least the weight is going to the right places.”

“Right places? My stomach is round and flabby! Nobody wants that. My ass has gotten so big it is a struggle to get pants on every morning. It makes my loosest panties look like thongs.” Nicole bent around and looked at her ass and pivoted so that Allison had a better view. She grabbed a cheek and had a decent handful of fat. “And let’s not even talk about these.” Nicole took both of her hands and lifts her breasts up. They were heavy and she had a hard time trying to lift them all with her smaller hands. “If they get any bigger I’m going to cut them off.” Nicole looked at her sister. 

Allison’s blond hair was shoulder length. Her blue eyes looked on at Nicole with concern and endearment. She was wearing purple bra and panties holding a towel over her shoulder. Her butt was jutting out from behind her. It was like Britney Spear’s butt. It was an apple and big…but not too big. Her stomach was fairly flat. Her boobs overflowed her C cups like all the women in the family. Nicole got handed all the cards though, she really lucked out in the looks department. Nicole had wondered how Allison had kept the weight off even though she was eating more.

“Nicole you look fine. Millions of women would kill for a chance to have you breasts. Your stomach isn’t that big at all and a lot of guys like a little junk in the trunk. So you have a little meat on your bones, a lot of guys are into that sort of thing. You look good.” Allison always tried to play the comforting good sister role. Speaking her mind often hurt her when she tried to do this but Nicole knew by now how to take her sister’s remarks and that she meant well. “Sorry again that I barged in on you, it’s been a while since I’ve had to share a bathroom.”

“It’s alright. I have to ask you a few questions though.” Nicole paused making sure Allison had her full attention. “How do I know if a guy likes a thicker woman?” Nicole was yearning to know. Deep down she knew the answer, Frank had already given her the answer, but she had to confirm that he was being sincere.

“Well, as you can see I put on a couple. My boyfriend loved it. It’s all about actions Nicole and how they react. Do you have a boyfriend?”

“Yes.” Nicole thought about Frank. She really missed him. She really couldn’t wait to go back to school just to hear his voice and feel him again.

“Has been taking you out to eat or encouraging you to eat at all?” Allison was almost certain that Nicole’s boyfriend liked a bigger woman. Most men would have dumped Nicole by now if they didn’t like extra flesh. The sound in Nicole’s voice showed how much she cared about him, it was obvious that even if Nicole wasn’t consciously gaining for him she was gaining for him.

“Now that you mention it he usually feeds me himself sometimes.” She had confirmed her answer herself.

“There is your answer. He is fond of bigger women…although how much bigger is different from guy to guy. What will you do now, you obviously love him.” Allison already knew the answer, but she knew that it was important for Nicole to have a plan and commit to it.

Nicole stared up at the ceiling. She stared long and hard, saturated in concentration, deep thought. “If he wants a larger woman…he’s got one. Eating has had its enjoyment for me as well.”

Allison laughed. “How do you think I’ve felt with mama’s greasy cooking?” Both girls giggled knowing full well their mother strived for thicker girls to make sure they were healthy. “So how much have you gained?”

“Twenty pounds altogether.” Nicole herself couldn’t believe it. Curiosity had gotten the better of her a few days ago and she had to know. She wasn’t surprised or shocked at the number. 150…one hundred fifty pounds. 20 pounds…in 16 weeks. Her reminiscing was stopped by her sister.

“Yeah, twenty pounds in your BREASTS!” Allison laughed and then dodged her sister’s towel. 

“Could you get out so I can get a shower already!”



*******


Nicole settled back in her dorm again since spring break was over. It was a truly wonderful week. Her mom took her shopping so she had plenty of new clothes to wear for the rest of the semester. She was finished unpacking and was sitting on her bed watching TV when Katie had returned. She had really filled out over spring break. Katie walked in with a suitcase and closed the door. As she turned to do that, her rear was easily seen. It had grown tremendous amounts. The stitching on her jeans was fraying and her pants looked like they were painted on. Nicole wondered how in the world she managed to get them on. 

Katie turned back around and both girls stood there gaping at each other with their mouths open. Neither could believe the size of the other. Katie’s shirt rode up revealing a small belly protruding over her pants. Her breasts must have grown a cup size as well. The shirt was noticeably tighter around her bosom. No weight really managed to add to her face which would confuse a regular onlooker as to the real size of Katie. Although she was by no means fat, she could be considered thick easily. She like Nicole had grown over the previous months. 

Nicole knew that her butt too was bigger than ever, but the rest of her had started to slowly catch up. She would be considered very soft or plump but not fat yet. It would be soon though. And now she really didn’t care. She knew that, no matter what, someone loved her for who she was. After a couple minutes they both came back to their senses and stopped glaring at each other’s girth. 

“Yes, I gained a few during the break.” They said in unison then started giggling. 

“Well, you don’t have to worry about gaining any more. I don’t need your help anymore. I’m just going to embrace it and eat to my hearts content. With Frank’s help of course.” Nicole declared matter of factly.

“Who says I don’t want to gain more weight?” Katie said this sardonically.

“What changed your mind?” Nicole was shocked. She couldn’t believe what she was hearing.

“The same thing that changed yours.” Katie said with a smile.

“Really! Oh, I’m so happy for you. What’s his name?”

“Eric. I met him on spring break and he said he went here. It looks like you’ve got an eating partner. Not to mention someone to give all your old bras to.”

“As long as you give up some of those old panties, we’ll call it even.”

“Are you hungry?” Katie asked as her stomach gurgled.

“Famished. Besides, I can’t have the twins wasting away over here. Frank would kill me.”

“And Eric would kill me if this booty went away as well. Let’s chow down!.”

With that they both left the dorm to go in search of food. The couples went on a few double dates but mostly stuck to themselves. The year progressed as did their waistlines and the boys couldn’t have been happier. They both stopped gaining weight shortly after for various reasons. They eventually married and lived happily, and stuffed, ever after.


Fin.


----------



## Browniestuff (Feb 6, 2006)

I've never been more disappointed for a story to end. Please keep going. It's a perfect balance of talking about eating and the actually weight gain. It's really amazing!

Max


----------



## Vader7476 (Feb 6, 2006)

Browniestuff said:


> I've never been more disappointed for a story to end. Please keep going. It's a perfect balance of talking about eating and the actually weight gain. It's really amazing!
> 
> Max



And I've never been so happy to disappoint.  

Glad you liked it, but sadly the story of Nicole is over. I don't really write much, most of my work is done through art.


----------



## FreneticFangs (Feb 6, 2006)

ahhhhh!
Moderate weight gain only? I'm in tears!
Great story, but what a tease!


----------



## Vader7476 (Feb 6, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> ahhhhh!
> Moderate weight gain only? I'm in tears!
> Great story, but what a tease!



I should probably have put slight weight gain instead of just WG. I don't think I can edit it now though.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Feb 6, 2006)

Vader7476 said:


> And I've never been so happy to disappoint.
> 
> Glad you liked it, but sadly the story of Nicole is over. I don't really write much, most of my work is done through art.


   :doh: :shocked: 
Pretty please with sugar on top?


----------



## Browniestuff (Feb 6, 2006)

well then how about a collaborative effort. i've written a few stories, don't know if you've read them. you could illustrate. interested?


----------



## Observer (Feb 6, 2006)

I think I can change the description to "slight weight gain" per your wishes and will. 

The story itself I agree was excellent - the kind of size positive theme many readers (myself included) appreciate. Your character development, dialogue and descriptions were excellent, even imaginative. I certainly hope to see more from you. 

As for artistic criticism I agree that the ending was rather abrupt. We were coasting aliong and then suddenly BANG - it stopped! They got married and lived happily ever after. Why and how did they suddenly stop gaining? It would seem that the process would have continued at least thru graduation. Natural set points don't normally kick in until the mid-200's.

From a purely technical standpoint, you need to watch unintended usage of homonyms. You had a number of them; in time I'll go through and switch those. With your permission I'll also clean up some confusing time elements - it was unclear whether the story opens at the beginning of the Freshman year or whether a year had already passed and it was now the Sophomore year. I would opt for making it clear it was the latter. But these are mere detail on what was essentially an above average effort. Congratulations!


----------



## Vader7476 (Feb 6, 2006)

Observer said:


> I think I can change the description to "slight weight gain" per your wishes.and will.
> 
> The story itself I agree was excellent - the kind of size positive theme many readers (myself included) appreciate. Your character development, dialogue and descriptions were excellent, even imaginative. I certainly hope to see more from you.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much. I'm glad you enjoyed it. I'll be the first to admit I'm not a good writer, so hearing it was fairly sound all around is quite nice.

The ending was very abrupt. I got bored with the story and wanted to end it. (I wrote this over a year and a half ago[Well, that's when I finished and posted it anyway]) It was just time to work on other projects, either illustration or otherwise. I felt that it'd be more appreciated incomplete than not posted. So, I agree with you there and apologize in advance for the lackluster effort.

Did I mess up some homonyms? I don't mind you fixing them at all, but could you post the ones I messed up? For my own benefit, or to make sure it wasn't supposed to be ironic. 

As for time issues, It's supposed to start at the beginning of the school year, and goes on until after spring break. They're both freshman from what I remember. What parts did you find confusing or misleading? Was it poor word usage on my part?


----------



## Vader7476 (Feb 6, 2006)

Browniestuff said:


> well then how about a collaborative effort. i've written a few stories, don't know if you've read them. you could illustrate. interested?



Sorry. I'm currently working on my second story, I've been writing it for about...a year if I may be so bold, on and off. (It's already 4 times the size of this story) Plus I have a full time job and am a full time student. I just don't have the time to devote to entering such a partnership, even if brief, although I'm honored at the offer.


----------



## Vader7476 (Feb 6, 2006)

Observer said:


> The story itself I agree was excellent - the kind of size positive theme many readers (myself included) appreciate. Your character development, dialogue and descriptions were excellent, even imaginative. I certainly hope to see more from you.



Unfortunately, the story I'm writing now I most likely won't be posting on the forum here. It's gigantic, and it's a bit of a pain to change all of my html(I use <> instead of the [] for where I post), and it's a bit of a pain in the butt to go through and change literally every tag. Not to mention breaking it up into many posts. 

I think it'd be a bit presumptuous if I made an entire topic and just put a link in there.


----------



## Browniestuff (Feb 7, 2006)

i fully understand about being busy, I am also a student and haven't had much time to write lately. I can't wait to read your new story!

Max


----------



## Observer (Feb 7, 2006)

Here's a quick run through of on the homonym errors:

I will be do (due) in one week
Her read (red) lipstick
This girl really has me head over heals (heels)
The butt was a site (sight) to behold
I have a lot to get read (rid) of
Nichole would wear lose (loose) clothing

There may be a couple of others but you see the point.

The semester problem begins in the early paragraphs. It starts out with a discussion of how classes had been, then we come to the conclusion of paragraph one and the beginning of paragraph two:

_"He hoped that this semester would be better.

Classes were going to begin in a couple days and Frank didn’t really want to start up again after one of the best summers ever."_

This sounds like paragraph one was the Freshman year and paragraph two is opening the sophomore year. Much later the beginning of the January semester is mentioned, reinforcing the idea that this isn't the Freshman year.

All of that aside, if your new story is as good as this one I wouldn't worry about its length or html formatting problems. Editing and polishing stories is part of my job around here. Hopefully my merging and playing with the various versions of Admirer's Learning Curve showed this week that I can work with stuff fairly well. I hope to have the option of letting you test me.


----------



## Vader7476 (Feb 7, 2006)

Observer said:


> All of that aside, if your new story is as good as this one I wouldn't worry about its length or html formatting problems. Editing and polishing stories is part of my job around here. Hopefully my merging and playing with the various versions of Admirer's Learning Curve showed this week that I can work with stuff fairly well. I hope to have the option of letting you test me.



Wow, you're awesome! Much obliged for your hard work on my errors(Sort of wish I had edited it better myself a year and a half ago. Kind of embarrassing:doh: ).

Not to sound too conceited, but I think the story I'm working on now is much better than this*(Hell, it's gonna have a proper ending, so it's gonna be at least one step better. ). And it's gone over fairly well thus far. I do think it'd be a HUGE and daunting task, for even a man of your caliber. To give you a slight idea, I'm about 50-75% complete the entire story. It's double spaced, times new roman, 12 size font. It's 136 pages[In Microsoft Word]. 15,000 characters is a lot for a single post, but not when your story isn't complete and already 180,000 (Without spaces). And I believe these forums count spaces as characters!  

If you'd be willing to edit all that in terms of formatting, it really only comes down to two issues that I can think of: Discouraging size for readers(That's a lot to read in one lump sum) and how much I'd have to break it up to post it all. I'll think it over, and maybe be coerced by fans of my sub-par work as I get closer to completing it.

On a totally unrelated note; I just want to thank you if for all those beautiful stories in the Weight Room that you've written, formally. Love your stuff, and admire your work. 

*I personally hate this story. I'm not a fan of my own work at all!


----------



## zonker (Feb 7, 2006)

Vader, I've admired your art before, but wow, I really love this story. I like mutual gain stories, and unlike others, I don't mind the moderate gain. It seems more realistic, plus, you can imagine them piling on the pounds as the years go by. It's that initial turn-on to weight gain that I find most exciting, and your story depicts that well from both characters (as well as Katie at the end). A really nice job. Thanks for sharing this story.


----------



## Observer (Feb 7, 2006)

There are definitely limits on how much you put in a single post (I'm not sure of the exact number but I'm fairly sure 14,000-15,000 characters is safe but approaching max). The good news is that you can daisy chain as many posts as you need in a thread. 

This makes formatting an "epic" easy. If you want to use chapters and maintain integrity you just break at the paragraph points as needed and don't label the next post. When you want a fresh chapter you break and then use a chapter label.

As far as I'm concerned the easiest way to resolve any html issues is for writers to do their work as a Word document, then copy and paste using the clipboard into the Forum. We have the html tools to do any reformatting needed.

As an aside, I agree with Zonker's assessment of your work. As a realistic aficionado and writer myself I appreciate stories that reflect this genre


----------



## Vader7476 (Feb 7, 2006)

zonker said:


> Vader, I've admired your art before, but wow, I really love this story. I like mutual gain stories, and unlike others, I don't mind the moderate gain. It seems more realistic, plus, you can imagine them piling on the pounds as the years go by. It's that initial turn-on to weight gain that I find most exciting, and your story depicts that well from both characters (as well as Katie at the end). A really nice job. Thanks for sharing this story.



Glad you like my art and my stories. And I agree with you about moderate gain and realism. Thanks!


----------



## Vader7476 (Feb 7, 2006)

Observer said:


> There are definitely limits on how much you put in a single post (I'm not sure of the exact number but I'm fairly sure 14,000-15,000 characters is safe but approaching max). The good news is that you can daisy chain as many posts as you need in a thread.
> 
> This makes formatting an "epic" easy. If you want to use chapters and maintain integrity you just break at the paragraph points as needed and don't label the next post. When you want a fresh chapter you break and then use a chapter label.
> 
> ...



Okay, I see.

And yeah, I strive for realism above almost everything else. I think the part of WG I enjoy the most is knowing that it's possible and happens every day. So I try and convey that in my work, giving valid reasons for a gain and valid reactions to it to draw the reader into it even more.


----------



## Observer (May 14, 2006)

As promised a few months ago, "Nicole" has now been polished and given a larger font size. Enjoy!


----------



## BigCuddlyFA (May 14, 2006)

I love this story...waiting eagerly for more though....This can go alot of directions...great story


----------



## Observer (May 14, 2006)

As the author (vader7476) noted last February in a post above, he intends no sequels to this story. It was posted originally on the Mollycoddles site some time ago and then brought here. He has since moved on to other projects and the girls are enjoying life with their FA husbands and families..


----------



## bentleydev (May 15, 2006)

Most of the stuff you do is art? You haven't updated your DA page in two years.


----------



## Vader7476 (May 15, 2006)

bentleydev said:


> Most of the stuff you do is art? You haven't updated your DA page in two years.



My last update was in September. As I mentioned on DA, I haven't updated because I'm working on a very large story at the moment. It's more than 5 times the length of this one and is updated every two months(So far, hopefully that trend continues). With a job, school, and social life, it's a wonder I have any time at all for the FA community. Besides which, my comment was obviously that in terms of producing for the community, there's much more art that I've done than stories.


----------



## Observer (Oct 18, 2008)

Retrofitted this oldie to current font size, then bumped it to the top of the stack.


----------

